# Mythos Clump Crusher



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Getting sturdy boulders from the Nuova Simonelli Mythos that take some real prodding to break apart.

On Dave's suggestion I tried going coarser and updosing/tamping harder but this just leads to fast pours.

Looking to retrofit the clump crusher from the Mythos One but can't find anyone that sells the part.

Bella Barista only do Eureka and apparently they are different parts so they can't sell me one.

Any ideas?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have a word with Daren. He ordered some new anti static brushes . are you single dosing or running with few beans. What is the bean . is it for all beans?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Cool, will do.

Uptil now was running about 100g via aeropress funnel/bog roll combo. Tried single dosing yesterday, marginally better.

Warawee only so far since I've had the machine.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Seems odd, thought mythos wad renowned for its lovely fluffy mound?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Seems odd, thought mythos wad renowned for its lovely fluffy mound?


snigger!

13 char


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

milan is yours the slow spin version?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Saw the same thing happeneing at Harris and Hoole (or waterever they're called) but was under the impression they were very lightweight clumps.

Mine are proper boulders unless I go coarser but it seems to affect the flavour and silvia doesn't like a messy basket!

I was hoping to solve my SJ deadspot problem but it's not happening yet!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> milan is yours the slow spin version?


I don't believe so.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have you used this bean before ? Humidity>Grind> New Bean> Clump

Its hard to tell how clumpy is clumpy from a description...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Used this bean with my SJ and it was fine.

As I say, boulders that are pretty solid and take some prodding with a dissecting needle to break apart.

I will post a vid when I get a mo.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Used this bean with my SJ and it was fine.
> 
> As I say, boulders that are pretty solid and take some prodding with a dissecting needle to break apart.
> 
> I will post a vid when I get a mo.


Ok cool just trying to use the process of elimination ...

I never used that bean with mythos when i had it .

Mine was pretty old compared to yours and clumped from time to time unsure i would call them "boulders" tho as all subjective...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What happens if you just tamp them and go?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Spritz city!...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Very weird, you need a Nuova Simonelli service centre to order the bits from, that said BB could get the smaller hopper that only seems to come with the Mythos One, I've not had any real clumping issues with mine either not matter how fine I grind. Whereabouts on the dial are you grinding at Milan?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Milan Have a read of this perhaps from 2013 so not referring to the Mythos One but might help?

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/underrated-grinder-new-nuova-simonelli-mythos-t26867.html


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Claudette has an expanded parts diagram. If you ask her for it she will possibly email it to you so as you can order the right part


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm also getting clumping, Victoria Arduino version here. This is typical:

View attachment 7917


From memory this was Rave's Fudge blend. Like the OP, if I grind coarser then the flow is too fast. The exception is a really dark roast like this month's DSOL which I'm finding needs a coarse setting, but then I'm getting static!

Jane


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

strange dont recall that much clumping before, dont think it was doing that at the rave day either!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

are you getting channeling issues jane?


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> strange dont recall that much clumping before, dont think it was doing that at the rave day either!


No, I'm sure it wasn't, I'm really puzzled.



coffeechap said:


> are you getting channeling issues jane?


Yes, I am. I've been pondering bringing it along to to your titan grinder jam to see what I'm doing wrong!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

might be an idea.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Surprised on a grinder of that class. How old are the burrs


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Surprised on a grinder of that class. How old are the burrs


Ermm, Dave might be able to answer that one better, I bought it from him, he got it from Callum....

Figures for shot counts etc are:

Total count: 9514

Start number: 5531

General time: 3:24:48

Don't want to hijack the thread here, though....


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

No worries about hijacking, same problem...

I'm on a setting of about 8 Charlie. As Boots said mayb e it's just the bean. Will have to try another...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

totally ignore the settings and just go by feel. as a rule, if you are clumping then you are too tight. Feel the grind, up dose a little more. What baskets are you using? there is no reason why it should clump. from memory, they have a 3 bar gate stretched across the exit tube


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Why should you have to up dose (and change your drinks characteristics) to suit your grinder?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm using IMS 18-22 (I think).

As stated, updosing doesn't work. I just get a fast flow.

Yes 3 bar gate but cos clumps are so dense it doesn't break up the clumps. If anything, it seems to be holding the grinds back so the build up help compress the coffee.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Why should you have to up dose (and change your drinks characteristics) to suit your grinder?[/quote
> 
> The chances are that the clumping is because you are grinding too tight. Eventually by going looser, you will fix the clumping, providing that is what the issue actually is.To solve the speed of pour which will be next, then you need to do different things to see which works best. If you grind coarser, as part of that process, then there will be less resistance in the puck, therefore you do two things, but not at the same time. You tamp harder and increase your weight, especially if you are using vst and the like. Of course this is nonsense if you are already dosing at 18 gms plus.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I understand the theory but if the bean suits 16g for example but you've got to put 20 in to overcome your grinders deficiencies then it's not really doing it's job. You wouldn't use an ek because it would make espresso you wouldn't like, there's a parallel with having to do this.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy, You know fine well when you are on your own and fault finding you have to do lots of things in isolation to find the fault. I suspect it is simply a new user experiencing large burrs, and has not yet found his/her level with the Mythos because they are treating it in the same way they did their last grinder.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I dont get this. If you are using a VST 18g basket then the dose should be 17-19g, with grind setting at the correct point the flow rate will be appropriate to a tasty espresso.

I think some video of shot prep and pour are needed here


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gary, OP states he is using IMS 18-22........but, his problem is clumping which is not basket related of course!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

milan did you remove the burr carrier as if the anti static screen is not set perfectly it will cause clumping


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Gary, OP states he is using IMS 18-22........but, his problem is clumping which is not basket related of course!


 I find those baskets to be a problem in one respect - what is the correct dosage in grams for these ? No one seems to be able to narrow this down. 18-22g is a huge variance. I suspect 20g minimum to get a good flow rate at a decent grind setting. 18g in one of those the grind would need to be mega mega fine


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I understand the theory but if the bean suits 16g for example but you've got to put 20 in to overcome your grinders deficiencies then it's not really doing it's job. You wouldn't use an ek because it would make espresso you wouldn't like, there's a parallel with having to do this.


Totally agree with this. I should be able to use the dose that I found works best with this bean (19.6g) and have it pour normally. Grinding coarser and updosing changes the taste profile.

Dave, I've not taken the burr carrier off yet. Could there be old grinds/oil on the burrs aiding clump formation?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I find those baskets to be a problem in one respect - what is the correct dosage in grams for these ? No one seems to be able to narrow this down. 18-22g is a huge variance. I suspect 20g minimum to get a good flow rate at a decent grind setting. 18g in one of those the grind would need to be mega mega fine


I've been dosing around the 20g mark (give or take 0.5g) and it's been great. I love this basket and prefer it over the VST (though it's only and 18g I have).


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Milanski said:


> Totally agree with this. I should be able to use the dose that I found works best with this bean (19.6g) and have it pour normally. Grinding coarser and updosing changes the taste profile.
> 
> Dave, I've not taken the burr carrier off yet. Could there be old grinds/oil on the burrs aiding clump formation?


you need to clean out the burr carrier, you dont know what shite has been in there.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Hopefully not actual shite!

Ok, put some Colombian Finca Santa Ines in and it's pretty clump free.

It's a much lighter roast though and not one I'm keen on.

Def preferring the Rave roast levels but the clumping is doing my head in.

I'll have to take off the burr carrier and give it a good clean out as Dave suggests.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

In theory lighter roasts need finer grinder means more chance of clumps?


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Milanski said:


> I'll have to take off the burr carrier and give it a good clean out as Dave suggests.


Hmm, perhaps I ought to do a bit of cleaning too. Anything I need to be aware of before I embark on undoing things?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if you bring it up i will do it for you jane


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll bring mine down to Rave as well so we can see if there are any differences between mine and Jane's. I know that Callum zeroed the burrs on mine properly before I bought it and I'm currently grinding somewhere between 5 and 6 mainly without any issues.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wont be a grind off will be a mythos off


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> In theory lighter roasts need finer grinder means more chance of clumps?


I had to tighten a whole step (from 8 to 7) but no real clumps to speak of.

Zeroing burrs?? How do I do that?


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> if you bring it up i will do it for you jane


Ah, that's very kind of you, thanks. I will watch and learn







.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Charliej said:


> I'll bring mine down to Rave as well so we can see if there are any differences between mine and Jane's. I know that Callum zeroed the burrs on mine properly before I bought it and I'm currently grinding somewhere between 5 and 6 mainly without any issues.


The mythos will not be evaluated in the event, so please don't bring it as space will be an issue, if people want to see a mythos then I am sure jane won't mind hers being placed on a bench


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm currently grinding 20g extract original at grind setting 5 in an ISS 18-22 basket and I get a little clumping.

My Mythos has only had around 7kg through it so far though.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Is everyone with a Mythos grinding at around the 5 mark??

Looks like there may have been some pebbles ground by my machine?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm not sure our relative numbers for grinding would mean alof if all the machines aren't at zero point the same

I used to run at between 4-6 depending on coffee and dose etc .

How do the burrs feel to the touch ?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

The burrs feel sharp enough but as you see from the pics there are ****** taken out of them.

Could this be the cause if clumps?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

My Mazzer burrs were older but not as ruined as these look...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Milanski said:


> The burrs feel sharp enough but as you see from the pics there are ****** taken out of them.
> 
> Could this be the cause if clumps?


what was the shot count on this ?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

30286

Just had a chat with CC and he confirms the burrs are shot


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Milanski said:


> 30286
> 
> Just had a chat with CC and he confirms the burrs are shot


Can't imagine they were grinding very consistently ....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Just caught up on this thread.... If your buying new burrs Milan it could be worn replacing the anti-static guard at the same time. Looking at the exploded diagram I think it could be part no. 4100.0027 (it is quite hard to tell in the pic)


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok, will look I to that cheers Darren.

Claudette from BB reckons the clump crusher is different on the NS versions, still yet to find a NA distributor. Ideally I'd order both at the same time.

Burrs first though!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Milan try Ferraris espresso in Bridgend I know they do warranty work on NS machines so would assume they can get grinder parts as well. I've taken some pictures of the guard and stuff on mine and a full portafilter. If you get a price on the NS clumpcrusher please let me know. I'll also have a look into a burr price for you from the supplier I use for the group buys as even with a £9.90 carriage charge they will work out cheaper than pretty much anywhere else I think.

I'll upload the pictures as soon as I get the camera back later tonight.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Can anyone please confirm if this is the clump crusher utilised in the Mythos One?

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-grinders/coffee-grinder-accessories/grinder-accessories/mythos-clump-crusher.html


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Milanski said:


> Can anyone please confirm if this is the clump crusher utilised in the Mythos One?
> 
> http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-grinders/coffee-grinder-accessories/grinder-accessories/mythos-clump-crusher.html


Have a look at the photos I posted in this recent thread - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21466-Modding-a-Eureka-Mythos/page2

I dare say that it is!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Sweet! That's the one! I've been asking BB for this part for months, apparently they got it in today!

I totally missed this other thread...

Thanks for the confirmation.



Beanosaurus said:


> Have a look at the photos I posted in this recent thread - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21466-Modding-a-Eureka-Mythos/page2
> 
> I dare say that it is!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Ordered.

I'll update this thread with the results.

Anyone else tried installing this on their standard Mythos yet?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

There are 6 pieces required from UCC to do the conversion which also includes a new chute... the picture on BB only shows 5 items (if you include screws) and no replacement chute. It will be interesting to see if there is any real difference in operation


----------

